# Favorite quotes



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Motdean mentioned my sig line(s) in another thread and it got me to thinking about some of my favorite quotes, many of which I have printed and hung in my office. 
Obviously the 2 in my sig line make my list, but here are a few more that influence my thinking.

*ATTITUDE*
 
*"The longer I live, the more I realize the impact of attitude on life. Attitude, to me, is more important than facts. It is more important than the past, than education, than money, than circumstances, than failures, than successes, than what other people think, say or do. It is more important than appearance, giftedness or skill. It will make or break a company... a church... a home. The remarkable thing is we have a choice every day regarding the attitude we embrace for that day. We cannot change our past... we cannot change the fact that people will act in a certain way. We cannot change the inevitable. The only thing we can do is play the one string we have, and that is our attitude... I am convinced that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% how I react to it.*
*And so it is with you... we are in charge of our Attitudes” *_- Chuck Swindoll_

*"If you want to be happy, you have to be happy on purpose. When you wake up, you can't just wait to see what kind of day you'll have. You have to decide what kind of day you'll have."— Joel Osteen,*

*"Education is important, but goin' huintin' is importanter." - *Earl Dibble Jr.

And this one really hits me....

*"All men are dreamers. They see things in a soft haze of a spring day or in a red fire on a long winter's evening" *- Woodrow Wilson

Any one else have one, or more? Deer season is winding down and I'm growing weary of deer politics.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

QDMAMAN said:


> _"If you want to be happy, you have to be happy on purpose. When you wake up, y_ou can't just wait to see what kind of day you'll have. You have to decide what kind of day you'll have."— Joel Osteen,


This one is very good and true.



QDMAMAN said:


> I am convinced that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% how I react to it.


90% of all statistics are made up on the spot.

"That's mighty bold talk for a one-eyed fat man." - Ned Pepper in_ True Grit_


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

This is my favorite


Honor the fallen by living a life worthy of their sacrifice......


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> Motdean mentioned my sig line(s) in another thread and it got me to thinking about some of my favorite quotes, many of which I have printed and hung in my office.
> Obviously the 2 in my sig line make my list, but here are a few more that influence my thinking.
> 
> *ATTITUDE*
> ...


Thanks Q. Great words to live by.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Funny, you started this thread Tony, I was thinking of doing the same.

The top 2 have hung in my office for 20 years.

_"Imagination is more important than knowledge." Albert Einstein_

_Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work. (Thomas Edison, also in plugger's signature)

“Dost thou love life? Then do not squander Time; for that’s the Stuff Life is made of.” (Ben Franklin)
_


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

When I graduated college I was the student body president so I had to speak at the graduation ceremony. I ended with this quote: "I never let my schooling interfere with my education." - Mark Twain

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

“There are some who can live without wild things and some who cannot.” - AL


----------



## CatfishKurt (Dec 12, 2017)

A moment of realization is worth a thousand prayers.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

When you smoke the herb, it reveals you to yourself.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

One of my Dad's favorites... "People who live in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones".


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Experience is what you get right after it was needed.

By a yooper EE I worked with at a paper mill:
“You can do anything you want on your last day.”


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Wild Thing said:


> One of my Dad's favorites... "People who live in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones".


And "People who live in stone houses shouldn't throw glass."


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

"Put a good dip in" Dibbles Jr


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

not a quote but an old indian proverb (shortened for this purpose).......more valid today with the "strife" going on in our world/country

An old indian chief was telling his grandson about the battle between two wolves within each person......

One embodies love, hope, faith, truth and all things good
The other embraces hate, jealousy, revenge, lies and all things bad

the little boy sat and thought for a bit and then asked his grandpa who wins the battle.

Without missing a beat - the answer was "the one you feed"

Have a tattoo that has a couple wolves as part of it to help remind me of this fact.


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

It's hard to soar like a eagle when surrounded by turkeys


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Macs13 said:


> When I graduated college I was the student body president so I had to speak at the graduation ceremony. I ended with this quote: "I never let my schooling interfere with my education." - Mark Twain
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Reminds me of one that one of my first bosses laid on me....I went into his office all fired up over something trivial....I was spitting and sputtering, and he put his hand up.
I stopped talking, and he very softy says:

*"Don't let the reality of the facts cloud your judgment."*

A very close friend (that I used to work with) and I still chuckle over that one many years later...


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

...and since this is the Whitetail forum:

"It's like Christmas with guns!! - Remnar Soady


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

All around a pig's tail's pork!


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

The only stupid mistake is one that is made twice.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Here is one of my favorites
— *"In this world, you must be oh so smart, or oh so pleasant. Well, for years I was smart. I recommend pleasant."*


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I have a few:

"The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy." 

"Life’s most persistent and urgent question is, ‘_What are you doing for others?_'"

"Speak softly and carry a big stick, you will go far"

"Everybody needs a Thneed"

"Son of a Nutcracker"


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

"One of the advantages of being disorderly is that one is constantly making exciting discoveries"

"The single biggest problem in communication is the illusion that it has taken place"

"A ship in harbor is safe, but that is not what ships are built for"


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

And one that my hunting buddy recently told me

"You have to shoot early and often to stay relevant in November"


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Grandriverrat said:


> If you smile at me I will understand. That is something everybody, everywhere does in the same language.


One of my favorite songs.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Good things aren’t cheap and cheap things aren’t good!


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

*This one I think pertains particularly to being a sportsman, because much of what we do is done on the honor system:*
“The true test of a man’s character is what he does when no one is watching.” - John Wooden

*One of my bosses back in the day had a poster in his office that said:*
"If we all worked on the assumption that what is accepted as true is really true, there would be little hope of advance." - Orville Wright


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Author unknown,

"Doing a good job around here is like peeing in a dark suit.
Nobody notices, but it gives you that warm feeling."


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

"Character is what you do when no one is looking" is the one I try to instill into kids.

I was given the responsibility to come up with the mission and commemorative granite plaque honoring a deceased friend and the youth fund his family setup. I think Fred Bear's quote is quite appropriate.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

"If the lead ain't flyin', the deer ain't dyin." - Uncle "Machine Gun" Matt


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

One that particularly applies to me: 
Archers have the most stories, but the fewest trophies.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Craves said:


> One of my favorite songs.


I knew there are some old rockers out there. Mine too. One of my favorite bands. Always liked that lyric.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

"Get In Where You Fit In." -Too $hort


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

FREEPOP said:


>














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

“Lack of planning on your part,
doesn’t constitute an emergency on my part”

Foremans at work here faces go numb when that line gets used. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

"Everyone has a plan until they get punched in the face" - Mike Tyson


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

Warm and windy = Rain on Cindy


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"I was possessed by a demon once. He left, got a lawyer, and is suing me for emotional distress"


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

QDMAMAN said:


> Motdean mentioned my sig line(s) in another thread and it got me to thinking about some of my favorite quotes, many of which I have printed and hung in my office.
> Obviously the 2 in my sig line make my list, but here are a few more that influence my thinking.
> 
> *ATTITUDE*
> ...


I can read quotes for hours on end. To me they are windows into life and knowledge.


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

"Whether you think you can, or you think you can’t–you’re right." 
Henry Ford

"Never judge a hunter by the buck he shoots, rather the ones he lets live"


----------



## Wiretime (Feb 28, 2011)

"Whether you think you can, or you think you can’t–you’re right." 
Henry Ford

"Never judge a hunter by the buck he shoots, rather the ones he lets live"


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Wiretime said:


> "Never judge a hunter by the buck he shoots, rather the ones he lets live"



Reminds me of another favorite saying:

*Matthew 7:1-3 King James Version (KJV)*
7 Judge not, that ye be not judged.

2 For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again.


----------



## kkannonball (May 27, 2009)

Eat bite **** suck gobble nibble chew, nipple bosom hair pie finger **** screw


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Esquire said:


> We've been together ever since.


Awesome.
I was thinking anywhere from a smile, don't worry about a thing gramps, to that was the first time she stepped on his oxygen hose.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> Once you let fence sitters slide, they think they can ice skate.





November Sunrise said:


> He's the reason they put directions on shampoo.


"_*Tact is for people who aren't witty enough to be sarcastic.*" - unknown_


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

Cam Hanes:

Nobody cares, work harder.


Life is short. Make sure you spend as much time as possible on the internet arguing with strangers.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

kkannonball said:


> Eat bite **** suck gobble nibble chew, nipple bosom hair pie finger **** screw



- John Valby


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Wiretime said:


> "Whether you think you can, or you think you can’t–you’re right."
> Henry Ford
> 
> "Never judge a hunter by the buck he shoots, rather the ones he lets live"





Wiretime said:


> "Whether you think you can, or you think you can’t–you’re right."
> Henry Ford
> 
> "Never judge a hunter by the buck he shoots, rather the ones he lets live"


*"Boy, you can say that again!" - *_Mel Tillis?

*"Give a lazy man a tough job and he'll find an easy way to do it."* - Henry Ford_


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

"There are no bad days, some are just better than others"


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

When I started driving, my Mom had some wise words for me in dealing with bad drivers...

"You can be right, and you can be dead, but you are still dead"

I miss her.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> *"Boy, you can say that again!" - *_Mel Tillis?
> 
> *"Give a lazy man a tough job and he'll find an easy way to do it."* - Henry Ford_


Funny that Henry Ford said that. The auto industry sure took it to heart. Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

"God is great, beer is good and people are crazy." Billy Currington

"I just passed on a Booner button buck." November Sunrise


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Craves said:


> When I started driving, my Mom had some wise words for me in dealing with bad drivers...
> 
> "You can be right, and you can be dead, but you are still dead"
> 
> I miss her.


My dad had a something along those same lines - 
"When driving, remember everyone else on the road is crazy"!!
<----<<<


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

"watch your back trail"
"watch your top knot"
From J Johnson


----------



## nothbound (Dec 22, 2016)

It isn't gambling if you know you're gonna win


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Piss Poor Planning equals Piss Poor Performance.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

“As the daylight lengthens the cold strengthens.” Something my great grandpa used to say around the first of the year when it started getting real cold and the daylight started coming back.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

One we use in the shop at work, Good, Fast or Cheap, Boss you can have any two.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

mbrewer said:


> I can read quotes for hours on end. To me they are windows into life and knowledge.


Is this a quote.. about a quote?!  :coco:


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Jet08 said:


> Is this a quote.. about a quote?!  :coco:


Just a comment. I have too many favorites to list one or two.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

My Grandfather told me (I have to keep it site friendly) [you need to perform your duties for her below the belt] "or she will be 1 lick away from leaving ya."


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

You can lead a horse to drink but you can’t make him water

A good friend always said, “Don’t let a few dollars separate you and happiness.” This usually applied to spending money on hunting and fishing equipment!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jiggin is livin said:


> Funny that Henry Ford said that. The auto industry sure took it to heart. Lol
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


So you drive a Kia then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

“Never try to teach a pig to sing.

It will only anger you and it annoys the pig.”

1960’s era T shirt.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

NbyNW said:


> IMO I did by admitting and stating I was wrong, figured it should have just died there.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe


Look at it this way. If you post here sometimes you have to explain yourself (there are a lot of people with varying opinions) Just like Wildthing had to explain himself to your post. Don't get mad or you will just quit.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

My good genius said from I know not what quarter: "Go fish and hunt far and wide, day by day, farther and wider and rest thee by many hearthsides without misgivings. Rise free from care before the dawn and seek adventures. Let the noon find thee by other brooks and the night overtake thee always at home. Lead such a life as the children that chase butterflies in the meadows."
-Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

"I killed better men than you when I was 18 years old."

My dad (WWII infantry vet) to an idiot that got lippy with him.


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

"Go fish and hunt far and wide, day by day, farther and wider and rest thee by many hearthsides without misgivings. Rise free from care before the dawn and seek adventures. Let the noon find thee by other brooks and the night overtake thee always at home. Lead such a life as the children that chase butterflies in the meadows."
-Henry David Thoreau.

Good Lord. I'm smarter for just reading that! 

In all seriousness, it's pretty darn good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bjacques19 (Dec 31, 2010)

they're either not here, or they're not bitin……


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Should have been here yesterday


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

You may not find this funny but here's an original from my grandfather.
To set the stage it's 1983 and my dad who had just begun growing a beard the previous fall is cutting this "new-fangled" vinyl siding that we are hanging on the house. Gramps watches the cut and comments. 
"That line is about as wavy as my old D!*k... that beard aint doin' you a bit of good". 
We (brother and I who were there and tying not to piss our pants) still laugh about this today.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Good workplace one that most in management should keep in mind

“Culture eats strategy for breakfast.” - _Peter Drucker_

“It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it.”– Aristotle

Hunting

"Nothing clears a troubled mind like shooting a bow" - _Fred Bear. 

"_A hunt based only on trophies taken falls short of what the ultimate goal should be." -_Fred Bear_


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Life's to short to not hunt and fish.

-me


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

The 5 P's,PROPER PLANNING PREVENTS POOR PERFORMANCE!


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

A gentleman I worked with many years ago that I had a tremendous amount of respect for, lived through the Nazi and Russian occupation of his native Hungary and moved to the US for a better life afterwards, he told me "young man if no one is arguing, then only one person it doing the thinking"

my favorite movie line: ahaahhooo Mitclintok goooood party, but no whiskey, we go home now.....


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

One I learned here on the forums that I've used quite a bit since and I may be slightly misquoting: 

"Slow down... Slow is smooth and smooth is fast."

I believe that was originally about doing bodywork but it applies to so much more.


Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Plumbgranny said:


> "Go fish and hunt far and wide, day by day, farther and wider and rest thee by many hearthsides without misgivings. Rise free from care before the dawn and seek adventures. Let the noon find thee by other brooks and the night overtake thee always at home. Lead such a life as the children that chase butterflies in the meadows."
> -Henry David Thoreau.
> 
> Good Lord. I'm smarter for just reading that!
> ...


Thoreau is some very difficult reading but this quote is the one that speaks to me the most. Its from his book "Walden". I like to use it on my better half when I go fishing and hunting....I tell her Henry told me to do so and she just looks at me with no clue! LOL!!!!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

nothbound said:


> It's hard to soar like a eagle when surrounded by turkeys


"You can't soar with the eagles, and hoot with the owls." - unattributed.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Craves said:


> Besides the one in my signature line, I have always liked this one...
> 
> Life's journey is not to arrive at the gravesite safely in a well preserved body leaving bags of money to your family, but rather to skid in sideways completely worn out and on your last dime shouting "Holy ****, what a ride!"


Like some other posters, I never thought I'd like one of yours. Never say never.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

John Hine said:


> My old man always said,” luck is when preparation meets opportunity “ love that guy.


My variant of that is "Luck is the residue of prior preparation."


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

sniper said:


> “Lack of planning on your part,
> doesn’t constitute an emergency on my part”
> 
> Foremans at work here faces go numb when that line gets used. Lol
> ...


"If mandatory overtime lasts more than two weeks, then some one ****ed up." - Tilden Hunter.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

bowhunter426 said:


> If you are not working to protect hunting, then you are working to destroy it. - Fred Bear
> 
> This one won't be popular with most
> 
> We reached the old wolf in time to watch a fierce green fire dying in her eyes. I realized then, and have known ever since, that there was something new to me in those eyes – something known only to her and to the mountain. I was young then, and full of trigger-itch; I thought that because fewer wolves meant more deer, that no wolves would mean hunters’ paradise. But after seeing the green fire die, I sensed that neither the wolf nor the mountain agreed with such a view -. Aldo Leopold


I wish I had a good idea of what percentage of posters here have actually read Leopold. I wasn't sold on all of his ideas, but his work is required reading for all hunters. Also_ Big Woods_, or_ The Big Woods_ by William Faulkner is an excellent hunting read. I can't find my copy now, so I'm not sure of the title.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

"Suck, squeeze, bang, blow."

No teenager ever forgot how a 4 cycle engine worked after that explanation.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

“Change The Way You Look At Things And The Things You Look At Change”. - Wayne Dyer


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

"You can't win an argument. You can't because if you lose it, you lose it; and if you win it, you lose it."

Dale Carnegie 'How to win Friends and Influence People'

My high school required that I read To Kill A Mockingbird and Old Man and the Sea. Both are good books but I would have been further ahead reading Dale Carnegie's books earlier in life.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

I care not what others think of what I do, but I care very much about what I think of what I do! That is character!

Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

An old wooden plaque on my boss' desk:

*"Arguing with an engineer is like wrestling a pig.
Everyone gets dirty....but the pig loves it."*

I tried to fulfill that role every day while working for him. He was fun to poke at, only because he would get so animated.....and sometimes, when he would review my data that supported my argument, he would shake his head and walk away. 

He did force me to be a critical thinker.


He also said:

*"90% of your job satisfaction is the person that you work for..."*

....and sometimes it is 90% of your job dissatisfaction.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

In the immortal words of Sargent Hulka 

"settle down Francis"


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

“You would be surprised what others think of you if you realized how seldom they actually do” my old man again.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

sniper said:


> So you drive a Kia then?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


No, but I would if I found a good deal. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

This is a nice thread. Move on.he said sorry


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

"The Bar is High"! 
<----<<<


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and looks like work. Thomas Edison


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

jr28schalm said:


> If the shoe fits. That's a quote


go too fast=make mistakes


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"You never know what someone is capable of, and what kind of day they are having"

"Think twice about pissing someone off when their vehicle has more lug nuts than yours"


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

The beatings will continue until morale improves!


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

“You miss 100% of the shots you don’t take.”

– Wayne Gretzky


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

November Sunrise said:


> Never make the same mistake twice. Do it five or six times, in order to be sure.


Did that with my ex. Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## linkinpark4365 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have two... 
I feel bad for people who don't drink. When the wake up in the morning that's the best they will feel all day. - Frank Sinatra.

Assumption is the mother of all f$!k- ups 

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

"Hi, name's Walt."


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Walt Donaldson said:


> "Hi, name's Walt."


..............I'm looking for a B1G1


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Win if you can.. lose if you must... Always cheat ! - Uncle Larry


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

He who hesitates will go hungry. - clawson family motto


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Amen. Brother Ben. Shot a rooster, killed a hen.


----------



## diamond_bowhunter58 (Jul 23, 2016)

A peculiar virtue in wildlife ethics is that the hunter ordinarily has no gallery to applaud or disapprove of his conduct. Whatever his acts, they are dictated by his own conscience, rather than by a mob of onlookers. It is difficult to exaggerate the importance of this fact. 

-Aldo Leopold.


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Here's another I liked it so much I put it on a antler plaque long ago, a Blacktail deer from Kodiak, AK yeeears ago....always loved true wilderness....








A young me with the Elk my buddy shot on Raspberry Island, spell ?







as well, it was wounded & we both had tags, I finished her off....1983 ? lol....cheers....


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

My old football coach told me/us this my junior year when we were having a subpar start to the season..

"Life is full of ups and downs, enjoy it men, because if life is a flat line.. you're dead"


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Was once listening to a unique coworker on the phone with a supplier complaining about his high expectations on a task that needed to be complete. His response as he hung up on the guy.....

Its like my grandad used to tell me when we were cutting wood. It doesnt matter if the pile of wood you need to chop is 2 ft tall or 10 ft tall. At somepoint just have to have to shut up and start [email protected]#'ing chopping or it will never be done. 

I have used this one on my kids many times.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Craves said:


> "Same thing, only different " My Mom
> 
> Still makes me laugh everytime I think about it!
> 
> I miss her...


Same difference


----------



## 83mulligan (Oct 25, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Same difference


six to one, half dozen to another


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

The older I get, the better I used to be.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

"There’s no replacement for displacement"

"The only replacement for cubic inches is rectangular dollars" - a rally car owner cranking 440 hp at the ground out of a four banger Evo IV that had a habit of distributing engine parts all over the course when it grenaded. Which it did often.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

"i told you so" 

"you can tell me what to do or how to do it but not both"


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

"I accomplished a lot of procrastinating today"


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

The further I go, the behinder I get.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

under promise and over deliver


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Alcohol, Because no Great Story ever started out with someone eating a salad


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

"Million dollar move, two cent finish #32" - Coach Kelly


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

In all the time I've known my wife, we've only had one argument, but it's lasted for 35 years.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

My dad use to say . " If in one hand, s&#t in the other " .


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

As an apprentice in my trade, my lead man used to say while waiting for me to finish a job....”a nickel holding up a dollar....let’s go noob” 25 years later I use the same line on noobs!!!!


----------



## RRRJR (Jan 3, 2015)

"Revenge is a dish best served cold."


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

I use this one all the time on my kids when they can't find something in front of their face or do something really stupid - really cracks them up because they're competitive swimmers:

"You couldn't hit water if you fell out of a boat" - Patches O'Houlihan, Dodgeball

Anytime I finish building something and find one annoying little detail that's off - that likely only I'll ever notice - I remember what my older brother told me when I was younger:

"It's not a Swiss watch and we could definitely charge the government double, next!". Priceless...


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Yankee#1 said:


> I use this one all the time on my kids when they can't find something in front of their face or do something really stupid - really cracks them up because they're competitive swimmers:
> 
> "You couldn't hit water if you fell out of a boat" - Patches O'Houlihan, Dodgeball
> 
> ...


That's a good one. I am the same way - I only see the (often imperceptible) flaws in my work. 

I used to have a Navy veteran that worked for me. He'd often say, "Good enough for government work."

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Macs13 said:


> That's a good one. I am the same way - I only see the (often imperceptible) flaws in my work.
> 
> I used to have a Navy veteran that worked for me. He'd often say, "Good enough for government work."
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I'm in education and have used that same quote (good enough for government work) more than once, and unfortunately few people usually get it. 

I once asked one of my colleagues, who had made (at least what I considered) a somewhat ridiculous request, "_Maybe we could combine that with a fundraiser, selling NASA-approved hammers for the low price of $100?_" Crickets and mass confusion over that one...I personally thought it was quite funny...

When I'm discussing something and I get the familiar response, "_So?_"

Instead of your typical '_So what_', I almost always reply with my Mom's favorite, "_So [sew] buttons_"...

That particular comeback almost always goes way over somebody's head and well below their knees. Last time I used that one it was during a discussion with a few higher admins, and the look on their faces was priceless - I made up a quick excuse and left before I burst into laughter in private and got myself into some real trouble.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

i tend to add "sow seeds" as well.....same reaction Yankee #1


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

"You gotta quit talking about your problems. 80% of the people don't care and the other 20% are glad you're having problems." Tommy Lasorda


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

This was one of my favorite sports quotes. Scott Skiles signed with the 76er's toward the end of his NBA career. The next day he went up to Derrick Coleman (Syracuse) in practice and said, "Hey Derrick, I'm playing for less money than you played for in college".


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I'm not as good as I once was, but I am as good once as I ever was".
<----<<<


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I've seen a few people extolling and quoting Aldo Leopold. I am building a small book list for the winter and I wanted to ask you guys as to whether a particular book sticks out as his best. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Do you think I was born yesterday. I am taking half your shet mofo.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

“...For there is nothing either good or bad, but thinking makes it so.” Shakespeare

Thomas Jefferson: “I'm a *great believer in luck*, and I find the harder I work the more I have of it.”

Ancient traffic mantra (anonymous): “Pick a lane, ***hole!”


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

My wife having grownup on the farm use to say "I admit I fell off the turnup truck. And it was at night, but not last night!".


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> I've seen a few people extolling and quoting Aldo Leopold. I am building a small book list for the winter and I wanted to ask you guys as to whether a particular book sticks out as his best.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


"A Sand County Almanac" is worth reading.
Not saying it is his best , but it was well received as written here...


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

"I make my practices real hard. If a guy is a quitter, I wanna find out in practice, not in a game." Bear Bryant


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Pimpin ain't easy


----------



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

"Minor surgery is surgery they do on somebody else". Bill Walton


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Use the pedal on the right.

Nowhere to go and all day to get there.

Nobody goes there anymore it's too crowded.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I may have been born at night, but it wasn’t last night.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Macs13 said:


> I've seen a few people extolling and quoting Aldo Leopold. I am building a small book list for the winter and I wanted to ask you guys as to whether a particular book sticks out as his best.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


_A Sand County Almanac_ is his best known, and the only one I've read. While it is definitely worth reading, there are also some points to disagree with. Another to add to your list is_ Big Woods_ by William Faulkner.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

pgpn123 said:


> Use the pedal on the right.
> 
> Nowhere to go and all day to get there.
> 
> Nobody goes there anymore it's too crowded.


Or for those that are right/left challenged, "Use the loud pedal."


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

I like it’s as far as the crow flies! And of course it’s a tad bit nippily did I say nipple?


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

It's on your right. No, your other right.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I've seen a few people extolling and quoting Aldo Leopold. I am building a small book list for the winter and I wanted to ask you guys as to whether a particular book sticks out as his best.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sand County Almanac is his most famous. For awhile I’ve been working through The River of the Mother of God but it is dense and academic. 

Not Leopold, but one of the best hunting books I’ve ever come across that I’d recommend you read is A Hunter’s Heart: Honest Essays on Blood Sport. 

Any of Rinella’s books are great, I’ve read them all. And lastly, if you’re a trout fisherman, Rivers of Sand by Josh Greenberg is excellent.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Ballz deep


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm your huckleberry! And your no daisy! Your no daisy at all. Poor soul, you were just to high-strung!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

“If you are working on something that you really care about, you don’t have to be pushed. The vision pulls you.” – Steve Jobs


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

“Creativity is intelligence having fun.” – Albert Einstein


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

"Don't go away mad; just go away." - The Crue?


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

motdean said:


> "Don't go away mad; just go away." - The Crue?


I knew you were a closet hair band fan!!!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Fast is Fine,
But Accuracy is Final.
You must Learn to be slow in a hurry.

-Wyatt Earp


----------



## chopp (Feb 8, 2011)

Mark Twain: " When I was 16 I was shocked how little my dad knew, by the time I turned 25 I was amazed by how much he had learned"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't drink any more. Of course, I don't drink any less.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Tilden Hunter said:


> _A Sand County Almanac_ is his best known, and the only one I've read. While it is definitely worth reading, there are also some points to disagree with. Another to add to your list is_ Big Woods_ by William Faulkner.


Thanks

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I learned this one while experiencing the same phenomenon: "The coldest winter I ever spent was a summer in San Francisco." -attributed to Mark Twain

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A saying from and old gal in in Kansas, "Cowboy up cupcake and do the job". This became our catch phrase on the farm for a few years and still makes an appearance once in a while along with, "It might be cold but at least its windy", from the construction site.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

*"Just because you lost me as a friend doesn't mean you gained me as an enemy. I'm bigger than that , I still wanna see you eat , just not at my table" - Tupac*


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

"I'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous!"


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

One man’s junk is another man’s treasure


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

"Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life son" - Dean Wormer


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

“The Green Hornet Strikes again Gustafson!!”

Max Goldman
Anyone know the movie?


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

LWCClub said:


> “The Green Hornet Strikes again Gustafson!!”
> 
> Max Goldman
> Anyone know the movie?


Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I hate change. It's never the same!
Archie Bunker


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Women: Im saving myself for marriage. 

Guy: Im saving my marriage for a women that wants to, well im sure you can figure out the rest.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## SleepingInTrees (Nov 30, 2012)

Harry-“You’ve had two pairs of gloves this whole time?!”
Lloyd-“yeah,we’re in the Rockies”


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

One shot, meat. 

Two shots, maybe. 

Three shots, &#%¥%#!!


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

It’s real easy when you are the one “not” doing it!!! 
(Brock B)

You don’t have time to do it right but have the time to do it again? 
(My dad)

The *ucking you get for the *ucking you gave!!!
(C.Schultz)

Im your huckleberry!!!
(Wyatt Erp)

C.T.F.O!!!!
(Kozbow)

Bucky


----------



## Sportsman1933 (Nov 26, 2007)

"Farming is easy when your plow is a pencil and the field is 100 miles away"


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

00Buckshot69 said:


> Im your huckleberry!!!
> (Wyatt Erp)


Nope...Doc Holliday


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Craves said:


> Nope...Doc Holliday


Yea,
Your right.... was thinking of what movie it was from.

Bucky


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

00Buckshot69 said:


> Yea,
> Your right.... was thinking of what movie it was from.
> 
> Bucky


Was it tombstone or Wyatt Erp? 
I liked them both!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Doc's old house in South Georgia. Guess I had a lead in to post the picture. My best buddy down there has been doing some restoration work on it. He's definitely famous there.


----------



## redneckengineer (Jan 17, 2010)

ATTITUDE
by
Charles Swindoll

"The longer I live, the more I realize the impact of attitude on life. Attitude, to me, is more important than facts. It is more important than the past, than education, than money, than circumstances, than failures, than successes, than what other people think, say or do. It is more important than appearance, giftedness or skill. It will make or break a company... a church... a home. 

The remarkable thing is we have a choice every day regarding the attitude we embrace for that day. We cannot change our past... we cannot change the fact that people will act in a certain way. We cannot change the inevitable. The only thing we can do is play the one string we have, and that is our attitude...
I am convinced that life is 10% what happens to me and 90% how I react to it.
And so it is with you... we are in charge of our Attitudes”


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Craves said:


> Nope...Doc Holliday


I thought it was this guy


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> I thought it was this guy
> 
> View attachment 477981


Nope...One of those tough as nails cartoon dogs used to say "Put'em up, Put'em up", but I don't remember who...I'm getting old.


----------



## Smokin-the-eyes (Jan 4, 2014)

Couple from my old boss

if you sat in the truck I would make more money

go sit in the truck and think about what you did

I will tell ya when it’s raining

dollar waiting on a dime makes no cents


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ready, fire, aim. Some construction managers. Really began to miss general contractors.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Jiw275 said:


> Ready, fire, aim.
> 
> Sounds like an opening day of rifle season quote.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

That’s not a knife. That’s a knife. Crocodile Dundee. 

We’re gonna need a bigger boat. Chief Brody


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Mammas baby, daddy’s maybe
Author. My cousin


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Don't wish for it, work for it.
Wish in one hand and $#@t in the other and see which one fills up first.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

The toes you step on today may be connected to the a$$ you kiss tomorrow.

One I've said to more than a few girlfriends, "Are you able to just react to something, or do you have to over-react?"

Perhaps why I'm still single??? hahahah


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

"Plan your work. Work your plan." : anonymous


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

[email protected]# the police. NWA


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

jr28schalm said:


> [email protected]# the police. NWA











Knock, knock.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Who dat?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

6Speed said:


> Who dat?


The Department of re-location.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Nostromo said:


> *The Department of re-location.*


Free Government Housing no doubt?


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

My favorite quote and one that I do think about and follow from time to time.


Ancient Chinese Proverb:

Man can stand for long time with mouth open before roast duck fly in.


----------



## waterwolf90 (Jan 7, 2013)

'Its easier to stay in shape than to get back into shape'.
Advice from my mother.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

waterwolf90 said:


> 'Its easier to stay in shape than to get back into shape'.
> Advice from my mother.


Stay ready so you don’t have to get ready.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

It will never be perfect...

make it work.

-Life


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Kid you could break a ******* anvil.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

A goose eats everything in front of it and kills everything behind it.


----------

